# Powerhead. Which one?



## Manrock (5 Jun 2013)

I'm looking at adding a powerhead to my set up (I keep hearing about 'flow distribution' and I can see them on the tanks I envy) but I'm a bit confused as to what to look for. I want something small and unobtrusive to the eye; quiet; reliable and cheap!
Also I've seen some that mention - 'includes all nessecary pipework to add vital oxygen to your tank through the supplied venturi aeration nozzle' - what does that actually mean?
At the moment my thoughts lead me to the AQUAEL POWERHEAD 500 AQUAEL POWERHEAD 500 *NEW: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Any comments welcome.

Cheers


----------



## ian_m (5 Jun 2013)

What you want is something like this http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/hydor-koralia-circulation-and-wave-pump-900-lh-p-1919.html

I have one of these in my tank, not the quietest item, but works. Maybe 3000l/hr might be a bit much on my 180l.
3000 Litre Aquarium wavemaker / powerhead WM-3000  - All Pond Solutions

If I was doing it again I would go for the considerably more expensive Hydor models which are very quiet in compared to the cheaper AllPondSolutions version.

You can also get "wireless" ones that don't have wires in the tank, ie pass the power via magnetic field on outside of the tank. Expensive but nice


----------



## Manrock (5 Jun 2013)

ian_m said:


> What you want is something like this http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/hydor-koralia-circulation-and-wave-pump-900-lh-p-1919.html


 
Cheers Ian, the Hydor Koralia Circulation Pump 900 l/h looks like a nice bit of kit. My tank is 170 litres, should I go for the next one up? Or maybe one of these? http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/hydor-pico-evomag-1120-p-5659.html

Also, I have a shoal of micro chilli rasporas and some very adventurous shrimp - will they get sucked into the powerhead? Might be a stupid question but I've never seen one up close!

Cheers


----------



## malawistu (5 Jun 2013)

I have 2 for sale one boxed (used) and one not boxed with and extra long power cable £19 posted sorry for the random hijack

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dw1305 (5 Jun 2013)

Hi all,
The linked power-heads (in your first post) do a slightly different job to the Koralia type circulation pumps, but if you want to go with one of these I'd recommend the Maxi-jet pumps, they last for ever.  Have a look at this post <View topic - Powerheads>.


Manrock said:


> 'includes all nessecary pipework to add vital oxygen to your tank through the supplied venturi aeration nozzle' - what does that actually mean?


It just means that there is an air tube that connects to a restricted flow section of the out-flow from the power-head. As the water flows past the opening of the air line the pressure differential sucks air into the water stream and ejects it as bubbles into the tank via the "venturi" effect.





cheers Darrel


----------



## ian_m (5 Jun 2013)

Manrock said:


> Cheers Ian, the Hydor Koralia Circulation Pump 900 l/h looks like a nice bit of kit. My tank is 170 litres, should I go for the next one up? Or maybe one of these? http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/hydor-pico-evomag-1120-p-5659.html


http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/hydor-pico-evomag-1120-p-5659.html
Maybe the next size up, but then start getting pricey, which is why I ended up with the cheaper AllPondSolutions one. Mine is on a timer, comes on 1 hour after CO2 comes on and off at 8pm so one can sit in the lounge watching evening TV without the drone of the power head.

I have seen fish looking at my power head, but stay clear when on. If worried about shrimp you can always get some fine stainless steel mesh from Ebay and bend & make a fine back cover to the power head. Or use something like Darrels picture, however these hang off the side of the tank severely limiting where you can place them, unlike the magnetic power heads to can place anyway at any level in the tank as you deem necessary.


----------



## Manrock (5 Jun 2013)

Thanks for the input. I think 900 l/hr will be enough, looking at the flow and price of the next model. Just a bit concerned about


ian_m said:


> watching evening TV without the drone of the power head.


 - are they that noisy?



malawistu said:


> I have 2 for sale one boxed (used) and one not boxed with and extra long power cable £19 posted sorry for the random hijack


 Which powerhead do you mean malawistu? Are they both used?

Cheers


----------



## ian_m (5 Jun 2013)

Manrock said:


> Thanks for the input. I think 900 l/hr will be enough, looking at the flow and price of the next model. Just a bit concerned about
> - are they that noisy?


The first I had from AllPondSolutions failed after 8 months, started running backwards !! making a horrific noise. They replaced it when I contacted them, but I am sure the replacement, slightly different design and noisier. Can be "manipulated" to be quieter, possibly needs a bit of foam between it and the glass.

I have listened to the Hydor ones at local fish shops and they are almost silent.


----------



## malawistu (5 Jun 2013)

Manrock said:


> Thanks for the input. I think 900 l/hr will be enough, looking at the flow and price of the next model. Just a bit concerned about
> - are they that noisy?
> 
> 
> ...


There both used for 6 month 
hydor koralia nano 900 l h - Google Search

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## halibut (6 Jun 2013)

Has anyone used any of the Fluval Sea circulation pumps? They caught my eye yesterday.
  
	14345 - Fluval Sea Aquarium Circulation Pump (CP1), 3.5W, 1000 LPH


----------



## Reuben (8 Jun 2013)

I can recommend the Koralia nano too.  Good flow and very quiet (near silent) easy to service too.


----------



## Manrock (8 Jun 2013)

Reuben said:


> I can recommend the Koralia nano too. Good flow and very quiet (near silent) easy to service too.


I got one, installed today but couldn't put it where I wanted originally as the plug is too big to pass through the fitting on my tank. It's a 'sealed' plug too so I'll have to look up how to take it off. Then the missus goes, ' What's that loud humming?' and I've had to turn it off! It's never easy. I have to say that the humm was loud and mainly coming from inside the under-tank cabinet for some reason. Harmonics?


----------



## malawistu (9 Jun 2013)

They take a bit of time to bed in

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reuben (9 Jun 2013)

Yes, I think these things have to come with a moulded plug on them to comply with regulations.  There is no issue (safety wise)  with cutting it off and fitting another plug on once you have threaded the wire through the hole you have.  The only reason they tend to fit moulded plugs is to stop people pulling the lead out of the plug, but if you tighten the cord clamps (just inside the plug where the cable goes in) there isn't an issue.  Also use the same fuse - you can just take the one out of the moulded plug and fit it into any UK 3 pin plug you have spare. 

The only time I have a noise from mine is if a bit of plant or debris gets trapped against the 'cage' of the koralia -just pick it off with tweezers.  The other way is if the front detachable part of the 'cage' is not properly seated on the impeller shaft (they align together) but I would think this would be fairly obvious.  It should be silent.

What type of filter are you using?  If it is quieter than the koralia is I want one too!


----------



## Ady34 (9 Jun 2013)

I have a koralia too and it is silent. Sometimes as said if debris gets stuck to it/in it it makes a racket. Sometimes also the cable can vibrate off tank rims, hoods, glass covers etc which makes a terrible noise but moving the cable fixes that......
the only issue i have with the koralia pumps is that the cable is annoyingly short which can limit positioning of a device you should be able to position anywhere!


----------



## Reuben (9 Jun 2013)

Yes, the cable length is way too short.  It is just about okay for where I have mine positioned.  You can extend the cable by using a connector - but it is not ideal in this application because of the slight risk of water running back down the flex...  They really do need to supply it with a longer lead on!  Just another meter or so would make all the difference.


----------



## Manrock (9 Jun 2013)

Ady34 said:


> also the cable can vibrate off tank rims, hoods, glass covers etc which makes a terrible noise but moving the cable fixes that......


 
Thanks for that - sounds like it's the cable vibrating against the tank and cabinet. problem is it's too short to be placed in any other position!



Reuben said:


> There is no issue (safety wise) with cutting it off and fitting another plug


 
I'll cut the plug off and then I can position it at the rear of the tank and that should sort the cable as well.



Reuben said:


> What type of filter are you using? If it is quieter than the koralia is I want one too!


 
My filter is a basic Eheim 2224 - the only way I know it's on is to check the water is moving. It's completely silent - even the wife can't hear anything!

Cheers


----------



## discusdan (9 Jun 2013)

I just fitted an all ponds solutions 2500 and i cant here it at all.

Had to cut the plug off too as it would not fit in the cabinet hole. Its easy to fit a new plug.


----------

